
How Much Does An iPhone User Spend On Apps? $80 - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/06/how-much-does-an-iphone-user-spend-on-apps-80/
======
alex_c
Argh, no, no, no, no. Bad.

An AppsFire user spends $80 on apps.

An iPhone user does NOT spend $80 on apps. How much do they spend? I'd love to
know, but even with zero background in stats I know it doesn't make sense to
assume AppsFire users are representative.

This is just as bad as that "iPhone app economy is worth $2.3 billion"
article. Apple just celebrated 1.5 billion downloads a couple months back -
including FREE apps - I'm expected to believe the AVERAGE app cost per
download is greater than $0.99, counting free apps?

Now it's $3.3 billion?

~~~
snewe
Not only are AppsFire users likely unrepresentative, but the set of AppsFire
users that completed the whole survey (i.e. "Tell us how much disposable
income you have!") are even less representative. Apparently the editors are TC
have the weekend off.

~~~
masklinn
> Apparently the editors are TC have the weekend off.

Since when does TC have editors?

